# Striking Gold?



## magkelly (Jun 23, 2010)

I actually won all of this for $11 this afternoon! 

shopgoodwill.com - #6351218 - Assorted Camera Accesories in Bag - 6/23/2010 10:39:09 AM

I have a feeling this other auction was the matching cameras to "the small Tokyo lens" the 50MM and the big 300MM lens and that they split the lot maybe, but I didn't win those. I bet the person who won the FX-D is kind of steamed at me just now because it looks like I got the other half of their lens kit for a song! 

shopgoodwill.com - #6350830 - Yashica FX-D and Ciro 35 Camera with Field Cases - 6/23/2010 10:08:00 AM

So far, after a lot of detective work on my part, I think I may have:

Yashica Lens DSB 50mm Lense- Y/C 

Vivitar 75-300mm Macro Focusing Zoom- Y/C

Soligor C/D Wide-Auto-Minolta MD

Small Toko Japan Lens in Case-Possibly a Nikon Rangefinder Lens

Plus I got 4 more Cokin A series filters. One of them is a sunset one which I've been wanting. Another is a mate to the star filter I have. I actually bought the whole lot last minute mostly to get those when I saw it was still under $12.

The lenses and that were a bit of a bonus, though I was hoping that the big one would be a match for one of my cameras. It's not, and neither are the others so likely I'll just sell them all so I can buy something in that range for my Pentax SP or my K-mount. 

One of the guys on another photo board I'm on tells me that the rangefinder lens might be a very nice bit of gold in the pile. I won't know till I get the lot and see what's actually in there, but I figure I am about to make my money back and then some no matter which way you look at it. He says if it is a Nikon though, and it may be because a lot of those were marked Tokyo and had cases that looked like that, it could be worth anywhere from $100 on up. I checked the various lenses on KEH, what they might give me and I'd be looking at $100-400 depending upon which one depending upon which MM it is and if it has it's caps and case and all. Definitely it has it's case, don't know about the rest, but I sure hope so! I'd just love to be able to sell that thing off and make several hundred!

Talk about your major returns!

I did pretty good I think for $11!


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 24, 2010)

Daaaammmmnnnnn


----------



## magkelly (Jun 24, 2010)

I paid for it all last night and it's on it's way. I surely do hope that is a rangefinder lens in there. If I can sell that and those other lenses for good money it just might get me my 200MM Takumar and put a serious piece of change into the "DSLR" piggy bank besides!


----------

